

President Obama: Prison rape is no joke - theandrewbailey
https://www.yahoo.com/politics/president-obama-prison-rape-is-no-joke-124157225836.html

======
Fjolsvith
I did over 10 years in prison, both state and federal, and never was an inmate
raped at any of the facilities I was housed.

Inmates joke about it a lot, but its just not perceived as cool, and besides,
with DNA testing now available, who wants to get a sex charge _inside prison_?

Edit: Also, everyone in the federal system gets their DNA sampled and placed
in a national DNA database, regardless of the crime they committed. So,
federal prisoners are much more aware that they could be identified as the
perpetrator of a rape.

